# Beekeeping Business Plan



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone have one they are willing to share?

Can be geared toward honey, package or queen production.

I probably won't be doing any pollination.

Thanks


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd love to read one too.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Penn State supposedly had a computer record plan to keep your individual colony records. Last year we had one of their versions we were playing with. Our honey production last year did not keep up with the projections of the program. Someone will know of a contact person at Penn State.
Hive Tracks might work for you? There is a version on this list, searce the archives of Bee Source for Hive Tracks.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

What exactly are you looking for? A business plan or a product projection program?


----------



## TSADAM13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Go to google, type in "Preparing a Business Plan - Bee Keeper Example" choose the first one.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, TSADAM13,
That is the kind of thing I was looking for.


----------

